# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Помощь в изменении конфигурации Управление торговлей

## Vassaman

В конфигурации "Управление торговлей" есть документ "Установка скидок номенклатуры". В настройках можно указать вид скидки: "Розничная" или "Оптовая". В зависимости от этого скидка будет действовать или только в документе "Чек ККМ" или "Реализация товаров и услуг". Мне нужно скидки одинаковые предоставлять и для розничных продаж и для оптовых. Приходится создавать по 2 одинаковых документа "Установка скидок номенклатуры" для розницы и опта. Можно как-то подправить конфигурацию, чтобы, например вообще оставлять поле "Вид скидки" пустым и при это скидка будет и для розницы и для опта?

P.S. Если сейчас оставить пустым поле "Вид скидки", то скидка будет только на розницу.

----------


## reg-aleks

Доработай. Эти документом создаются движения по скидам либо оптовым, либо розничным. Добавь условие. что есил вид скидки не заполнен, то делать два движения - и то, и то. 

p.s. хотя ради этого изменять конфигурацию...я бы не стал

----------

